# To buy or not to buy, that is the question...Part 2 - N scale



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

So, I'm needing some more advice, I recently bought an HO collection from an older gentleman. He also had a N scale layout, I asked him about that and he said he was going to sell that as well. He off handedly said he would probably put it up for sale for $500 but I think I could get it for $400 with the caveat that I would box it up and move it. Do you think $400 is too much for this collection? The pictures below are of the layout and items on it. I took these while I was up there this past weekend. There are other items that are not on the layout or in the pictures.










































































Thanks,
Trever


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Any Rolling stock or Locos?? Transformers?? I will admit The buildings and cars and such can add up but from what I can "See" in the pics I would have to think about that for a bit before I myself would buy it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*So So*



morland said:


> So, I'm needing some more advice, I recently bought an HO collection from an older gentleman. He also had a N scale layout, I asked him about that and he said he was going to sell that as well. He off handedly said he would probably put it up for sale for $500 but I think I could get it for $400 with the caveat that I would box it up and move it. Do you think $400 is too much for this collection? The pictures below are of the layout and items on it. I took these while I was up there this past weekend. There are other items that are not on the layout or in the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 358978
> 
> ...


 Trever;

Looking at your photos, my initial answer would be no, even if you get the $400 price. I think he would be lucky to get 1/2 that if he sold it on the open market. The track and structures are common, entry-level, first railroad layout, items. Individually, on E-bay, you could probably buy any structure on the layout for $1.00 ea, or less. Buying new, at full retail, is a very different matter. Each building would be closer to $20.00. The sectional track and the few Atlas, or Bachman, turnouts are a drug on the market. My local train shop has a big cardboard box of this track for 25 cents a piece. You can buy it even cheaper than that, if you shop around. The only thing that might change my vote from no to yes, would be the locomotives. I can't tell the brands or age of the engines from the photos, and you said there was more equipment than what the photos show. A Kato, or Athern, or some newer Atlas N-scale locos sell for about $100.oo each, new, retail. If you can find 4 or five, or more locomotives that are less than ten years old, and one of those brands, and will run, then that would justify the price. If the locos are old Bachman, Minitrix, or old Atlas, their not worth spit. 
I've been an N-scale modeler for many years. There is a world of quality difference between older N-scale equipment and today's products. This is particularly true of locomotives. 
If you can post photos of the locos, importantly including a bottom view of each, then I could tell you what they're worth. If not, and you can't determine their age/brand yourself, I'd definitely NOT buy that collection.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The boxes labelled "Atlas" and "Tech II" at the bottom of the second picture are older DC transformers . . . a "Tech II" was a decent MRC in its time.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Depends how you value lumber, because that’s where the main investment is. The track and buildings wouldn’t fetch a lot. 
I’d say it’s a days job for you to dismantle it, Box it up and you may need to hire a van to move it. Unless it’s a plan you particularly like I wouldn’t bother.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So here's the thing: value is relative.

If there's some reason why you want this stuff, and you can afford it, then by all means buy it.

If you're thinking you're going to resell it and make some money, then I'd give it a wide berth.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I think the OP's question was is the N scale layout
worth 500.00. I can see only one F unit loco...some
nice track, a few turnouts and some other items.
I don't see there is much worth there. I wouldn't pay
a hundred, let alone 4 or 5 hundred. I once had a
4 X 8 N layout with 3 or 4 times that amount of
track and turnouts. It also had 5 or 6 locos and
a good number of cars. I sold it for 100.00.

Don


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys! There appears to be three or four locomotives on the layout and a handful of cars. There is also a Reader's Digest Southern Pacific decorative train set that is sort of N scale size. What I don't know is what other items he had that were around the layout. I was kind of in a hurry after loading up all of the HO items I bought from him but I wish I had asked a few more questions and taken a few more pictures.

I sent an email to his son asking about the brands, age and quantity of the locomotives. If he would sell everything for $200, I would do it just to get a start in N scale. I'm not really looking at this from a resale point of view but at the same time I don't want to spend more on the collection than it is worth.

Once again, thanks for the feedback.

-Trever


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Starting in N-scale*



morland said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys! There appears to be three or four locomotives on the layout and a handful of cars. There is also a Reader's Digest Southern Pacific decorative train set that is sort of N scale size. What I don't know is what other items he had that were around the layout. I was kind of in a hurry after loading up all of the HO items I bought from him but I wish I had asked a few more questions and taken a few more pictures.
> 
> I sent an email to his son asking about the brands, age and quantity of the locomotives. If he would sell everything for $200, I would do it just to get a start in N scale. I'm not really looking at this from a resale point of view but at the same time I don't want to spend more on the collection than it is worth.
> 
> ...


 Trever;

Since it's your $200, it will end up being your decision, of course. That said, There are better ways of getting started in N-scale (or any scale for that matter) than buying a used layout. The only reason I can think of to buy a complete layout would be if you wanted to keep it as is, and not build something yourself.

On the other hand, if you are buying it as a source of parts for a new layout, Here's what you will be spending your money on. 
You will get some sectional track, which will limit what you can do to build a new, and better, layout of your own. The track will be tight radius. Some larger locos and cars will not run reliably on tight radius curves. Smaller, short cars and locomotives will work well on those curves but even they will overhang a lot, and will not look realistic. The track itself does not look as much like the real thing either. Of course I don't know whether you care about that or not. Plenty of modelers go either way on appearances.
You also get a few Atlas, or Bachman, turnouts. They are "sort of OK", but there are much better turnouts out there. The locos if old, are going to be very frustrating to run, and almost useless for doing any switching. Old N-scale locos had inferior motors, way too fast gearing, and no flywheels. These faults meant they had two speeds, 200 scale miles per hour, and stop. They did a lot of stopping, the unplanned kind, because they often had poor electrical pickup as well.
In my opinion, for whatever that's worth:laugh: Your $200 dollars might be better spent on a newer design, quality, locomotive, some Peco turnouts, and some Flex track.
No, the $200 won't be enough to buy quality replacements for every item on the old guy's layout, but do you really need to buy everything at once? 
I'm attaching a pdf file that contains a lot of info on starting out. Most of it applies not only to someone starting out in the hobby, but also to someone like you, who is re-starting in a new scale. Just click on the link below to read through whatever parts you wish to. It may help you with your decision.

good luck with whatever you choose;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I would shy away on the N stuff, primarily because the layout really has no value other than the salvageable components.


----------

